# The Beast is Working!



## gkontos (Nov 6, 2013)

For 8 years now this beast has seen 5 different FreeBSD versions and 3 file systems.

It has been used and abused to the max

Now it is building 10-BETA3.  

*My respects to the Beast!*


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 6, 2013)

I wish you my best, I will say though a few years back I found a 4.0 system in the wild and it was treated with some respect when we found it (moved into a server room an cleaned) and then left to run again. I hope this one has the same illustrious amount of uptime.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 6, 2013)

The Beast says Thanks!


----------



## trh411 (Nov 7, 2013)

That's impressive. Are all the beast's insides original equipment?


----------



## gkontos (Nov 7, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> That's impressive. Are all the beast's insides original equipment?



No, the Beast has gone through a lot of surgical procedures. 

CPU, memory, HBA controller and a customized face lift replacing the front bays with a 3XSATA case.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice


----------



## EmeraldBot (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a similar one, a Pentium D, that's still the same since 2005 (except for adding 512 MB of RAM to get 1.5 GB). I saved it from being dumped in a landfill, and it has proven itself to be reliable and stable. It's ninth birthday is right around the corner.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 22, 2013)

EmeraldBot said:
			
		

> I have a similar one, a Pentium D, that's still the same since 2005 (except for adding 512 MB of RAM to get 1.5 GB). I saved it from being dumped in a landfill, and it has proven itself to be reliable and stable. It's ninth birthday is right around the corner.



You know I have found so many really good systems sitting next to a bin when walking the dog it's silly, in the past I have found systems less than 6 months old sitting in a bin or skip and took them home (waste not want not) and cleaned them up and gave them to friends or local charities who could really need a new computer.


----------

